# Rear View Camera Retrofit



## kfc2 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi guys,
I am preparing for the installation of the Rear View Camera Retrofit to my F30 2012 328i. I read about adding 3AG to the FA and I think I am comfortable to do that. May I ask if there is anything else that I need to do to get this set up working? Please let me know!

Thanks a lot,

Simon


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

After adding 3AG to FA, actually code car for 3AG. Just updating FA alone is not enough.


----------



## kfc2 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
Would you mind explaining to me on how to code car for 3AG? I am new to coding. Please let me know!

Thanks

Simon


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kfc2 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Would you mind explaining to me on how to code car for 3AG? I am new to coding. Please let me know!
> 
> Thanks
> ...


E-Sys - VO Coding Guide.pdf

https://mega.nz/#!h5ojWaoA!a-CfTb1hSuVWmNQ9bIFvq44oUdZw5E0xErExcv2Apvk


----------



## kfc2 (Sep 3, 2015)

Thank you!

Simon


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Maxstein said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> if the tvrsc module it's not newer but it's an old module got from other BMW (F36 and my car it's F20) with other VIN, I need additional coding?
> 
> Thanks


No idea. I never install used TRSVC, If lucky, you can just inject CAFD and VO Code it. If that fails, then you will need to flash it.


----------



## Maxstein (Aug 30, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> No idea. I never install used TRSVC, If lucky, you can just inject CAFD and VO Code it. If that fails, then you will need to flash it.


Thanks Shawn, I'll report my experience and I hope that I'll lucky... cross finger 

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## amaum38 (Apr 2, 2017)

Does anyone know how to resolve the issue of an upside down image on the rear view camera? Just started happening to me today. Tried resetting the ECUs through ISTA to no affect.


----------



## dsl15746 (Jul 5, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> E-Sys - VO Coding Guide.pdf
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!h5ojWaoA!a-CfTb1hSuVWmNQ9bIFvq44oUdZw5E0xErExcv2Apvk


Hi Sheridan,

How do you know which ECU's to code (when it comes to the 3AG being added) ?

Thanks


----------



## Bradost (Jun 1, 2017)

dsl15746 said:


> Hi Sheridan,
> 
> How do you know which ECU's to code (when it comes to the 3AG being added) ?
> 
> Thanks


VO code head unit CIC / NBT, PDC


----------



## Maxstein (Aug 30, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> No idea. I never install used TRSVC, If lucky, you can just inject CAFD and VO Code it. If that fails, then you will need to flash it.


Hi Shawn, just for your information, also with an old module camera (TRSVC) got from other car it's enought inject CAFD and VO code.

3AG work properly... I'm happy for my first retrofit project 

Thank at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Bimmercoder (Oct 19, 2017)

Bradost said:


> VO code head unit CIC / NBT, PDC


REM not PDC on F3x


----------

